# Individual Training Course - Weapons and Tactics



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2010)

> A Marine with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, patrols through a forest during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, N.C. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week.








> A Marine with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, patrols through a forest during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week.








> Two Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, put on camouflage paint and clean their weapons before conducting a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week.








> Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, put on camoflage paint, clean weapons and prepare their gear before conducting a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2010)

> Two Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, provide security during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week.








> A Marine with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, takes aim during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, N.C. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week.








> A Marine with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, provides security during a fire and menuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, N.C. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week.








> A Marine with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, takes aim during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2010)

> Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, run toward their target during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)








> Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, looks through his sights while providing cover during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)








> Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, provide cover during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)








> A Marine with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, crouches down behind a bush during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Oct 24, 2010)

> Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, slowly work through tall grass during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)








> Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, slowly work through tall grass during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010, aboard Camp Lejeune, N.C. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)








> Two Marines with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, low crawl through tall grass during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)








> A Marine with Individual Training Course, Marine Special Operations School, Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command, patrols through a forest during a fire and maneuver exercise Sept. 24, 2010 aboard Camp Lejeune, NC. The exercise was the culminating event of a weapons and tactics package the course conducted that week. (Official U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Thomas W. Provost/Released)


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2010)

Like how the uniforms tend to blend in, too bad the Army and AF managers can't figure that one out.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2010)

Must be hard to fire and maneuver without a magazine inserted.  Well I suppose you can maneuver all day long.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 24, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Must be hard to fire and maneuver without a magazine inserted. Well I suppose you can maneuver all day long.



Bang, Bang, BANG!


----------



## whisper88 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bet its against some order or rule to have photographers runnin around during actual live fire :)


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2010)

whisper88 said:


> I bet its against some order or rule to have photographers runnin around during actual live fire :)



No, I've seen combat cameramen snapping pictures during firefights.  Not what I would pull out when someone is shooting at me but hey good on 'em.


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2010)

SOWT said:


> Like how the uniforms tend to blend in, too bad the Army and AF managers can't figure that one out.


 
Yes... Except the helmets, WTF is up with this culture of having non cammed helmets!? That is your highest point, often the first thing to come into view and you disregard effective cam on it?  :uhh:

Got me fucked!


----------



## Cayenne6 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is it for just training or do guys wear the helmet, vests, and heavy gloves in a jungle environment?


----------



## 0699 (Oct 25, 2010)

pardus said:


> Yes... Except the helmets, WTF is up with this culture of having non cammed helmets!? That is your highest point, often the first thing to come into view and you disregard effective cam on it?  :uhh:
> 
> Got me fucked!


 
That's why I painted mine...


----------



## pardus (Oct 25, 2010)

0699 said:


> That's why I painted mine...


 
Shape, Shine, Shadow, Silhouette, Spacing and Movement. Painting fixes shine only, shape and silhouette are still issues with this.

I know I bitch about this but this is shit drummed into basic recruits. It's become a pet peeve. :doh:


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well normally rolling around in a big loud noisy ass humvee tends to let the enemy know that we are there.lol But hey I get what you are saying.


----------



## pardus (Oct 25, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> Well normally rolling around in a big loud noisy ass humvee tends to let the enemy know that we are there.lol But hey I get what you are saying.


 
LOL, I just had a vision of a humvee with a tree sticking out of the top of the turret


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cayenne6 said:


> Is it for just training or do guys wear the helmet, vests, and heavy gloves in a jungle environment?


 
Well they could have been moving to an urban hit, or you train how you fight and that is what you fight in these days. It could also just be to add to the suck factor.


----------



## Cayenne6 (Oct 26, 2010)

cback0220 said:


> Well they could have been moving to an urban hit, or you train how you fight and that is what you fight in these days. It could also just be to add to the suck factor.


 
Suck it would, big time. Guess I'm old school. That shit is too cumbersome in thick undergrowth. Wait-a-minute vines would be all over the helmet.


----------



## ISO (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder how many students at ITC are prior non-combat personnel ?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder why it matters, I thought every Marine is a rifleman, and further thy is what an ITC course is for


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 27, 2010)

ISO said:


> I wonder how many students at ITC are prior non-combat personnel ?


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you a non-combat person preparing to go through ITC?


----------



## ISO (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I am , that why I was asking. It wasn't a egocentric derived question , I was just curious if anyone knew. Due to the very nature that I am attempting to join.


----------



## is friday (Oct 30, 2010)

Uh, the MARSOC recruiter at Camp Pendleton that I spoke to said that they generally have more POGs get selected than grunts. I dunno why. Maybe I'll ask next time I see the Captain in a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## ISO (Oct 30, 2010)

Interesting , I'm riveted to know why that is. Let me know if you find out.
 Tango.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2010)

is friday said:


> Uh, the MARSOC recruiter at Camp Pendleton that I spoke to said that they generally have more POGs get selected than grunts. I dunno why. Maybe I'll ask next time I see the Captain in a couple of weeks from now.


 
Prolly b/c grunts know "EVERYTHING" and need no selections or follow on training!















Or maybe it's b/c grunts have very hard thick heads and tend to do shit the way their last unit trained them too.... :doh:


----------



## ISO (Oct 30, 2010)

If had to guess it would be the latter of the two.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 30, 2010)

is friday said:


> Uh, the MARSOC recruiter at Camp Pendleton that I spoke to said that they generally have more POGs get selected than grunts. I dunno why. Maybe I'll ask next time I see the Captain in a couple of weeks from now.


 
I have never seen or heard of a recruiter lying or being wrong before.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2010)

*muffled laughter in the background*


----------



## is friday (Oct 30, 2010)

Teufel said:


> I have never seen or heard of a recruiter lying or being wrong before.


 
Touché.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 30, 2010)

Most of the MARSOC recruiters I have met have never actually served in an operational billet in MARSOC by the way.


----------



## is friday (Nov 1, 2010)

The SGT I spoke to had, for what it's worth. Where are you meeting these recruiters? At the Pendleton/Lejeune office, or are you meeting the roadshow guys?


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2010)

is friday said:


> The SGT I spoke to had, for what it's worth. Where are you meeting these recruiters? At the Pendleton/Lejeune office, or are you meeting the roadshow guys?


 
How about you take your superior's implied advice there stud and back the fuck up? How about that? Humility is a great trait if you want to advance.  :2c:


----------



## Teufel (Nov 1, 2010)

is friday said:


> The SGT I spoke to had, for what it's worth. Where are you meeting these recruiters? At the Pendleton/Lejeune office, or are you meeting the roadshow guys?



Maybe you should read more and post less.


----------



## car (Nov 1, 2010)

Just to back up the Teufel Hunde.....


is Friday and ISO......take it to PM. We don't want to listen to the two of you bitch at each other.


----------

